# Three-Spotted Gourami(Blue Gourami)



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

*How long would the mama carry her eggs for before letting lose.*

I have been waiting for the day to come and the female is huge.
One day they seem interested and another day they dont. I thought they were going to produce one night and it was nothing but cat and mice.

Now the male seems very aggessive to her and keeps biting to the point of having to take her out were he was and separate them. Cause she was all marked up and some of her tail is gone now. She didnt let any eggs release that i could tell. so what is up and how long would she before releasing them. 
   


Could anyone help me with this question?

cheryl


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm... well, it's really hard to say. It shouldn't take more than about two weeks if it's gonna happen at all. sometimes the pair is simply incompatible. Sometimes, though, the female's diet isn't good enough to get the eggs & hormones to develop, and that can cause problems. You should also doublecheck your tank's parameters to make sure they fit the optimal conditions for spawning.


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

well, she is huge with eggs and they are very compatible........they do they twisting and dancing and he pushes her down to the bottom and then she goes after him and does the same just not pushing down. but nothing. they were in a 30g and heavy planted and lots of room to swim. lots of varieties to eat. so ..........dont know?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

This is dangerously on-topic.


I'd lower the water level to around 8 inches and increase the temperature to 86 degrees. Should induce spawning


any signs of a bubblenest? floating plants, a styrophome cup cut lengthwise, or an already made betta bubble nest could be added if youve got a lazy male.


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

the water was originally lower then increased since they were getting on each others nerves and jumping out of the water.
the temp has been 80-82 
some bubbles but nothing.........i tried the styro cup didnt seem to work either.
?already made bubbles?


----------

